
Fullproof: a javascript search engine library for the browser - gulbrandr
http://reyesr.github.com/fullproof/
======
DigitalSea
This is actually pretty impressive. I might try and have a play with it in one
of my ideas I plan on executing this weekend which involves search, would be a
good test.

------
gulbrandr
Here is a presentation of the library made @ParisJS 22:
<http://kornr.net/prez/paris.js22/>

